# Building a 221 fireball



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok I have been toying with the idea of building a 221 fireball. I was looking for a stevens 200 action to use but noticed cabelas has a savage axis on sale for $249. Can anyone tell me more about this rifle? I'm sure I will get all kinds of other input on other calibers. I want to be the only person on my block with this caliber. I don't want a 223 or 222 or 22hornet. I want a fireball. I know CZ produces the 452 in this caliber but I can't locate one, and I have heard about people having problems mounting variable power scopes on them. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Before we get you in too deep. Just curious why you want a .221 Fireball? Have you considered a .20 VarTarg which is a .221 necked down to .204? I just ask because the .20 VarTarg is considered superior in accuracy and literally just needs to be run through a neck sizer to make the brass.

Take a read if you are interested:


> The 20 VarTarg (VARmint/TARGet) is another 20-Caliber cartridge designed by Todd Kindler for varmint hunting. This cartridge is based on the 221 Fireball case and is probably the most efficient of the 20-Caliber cartridges. It is also extremely accurate. Like the 6PPC, it has the optimal bore to case capacity ratio for max efficiency. The VarTarg is popular with varmint hunters because it provides good range (up to 300 yards) and uses relatively little powder, so your barrel doesn't heat up quite as fast. With the 20 VarTarg, long barrel life can be expected. Check out the Load Map below and you'll see that the diminutive VarTarg pushes the 32gr pills up into the 3750+ fps range with much less powder than is used by the .204 Ruger or 20 BR. The VarTarg achieves this performance by using fast, high-energy propellants, such as H4198 and Vihtavuori N120. Todd Kindler reports great accuracy with N120 and the Sierra 32-grainer, running close to 3800 fps. The VarTarg may be the smallest 20-Caliber cartridge in our survey, but it comes up big in efficiency. (Photo is 100% scale.) Currently, Cooper Arms of Montana and Dakota Arms offer factory rifles in 20 VarTarg. Click Here to download a .pdf version of Todd Kindler's 20 VarTarg article (from Dakota Arms).
> 
> No special dies are need to form 20 VarTarg brass. Simply run a .221 Fireball case through a 20 VarTarg full-length sizer die--then load, and shoot. There is virtually no difference performance-wise between virgin brass and fire-formed 20 VarTarg brass, so you don't need two different loads. Right now Remington is the only source of parent .221 Fireball brass. Most 20 VarTarg shooters are satisfied with the quality (and price), so long as the Rem brass is weight-sorted and prepped before loading. There was some hope Lapua would produce 20 VarTarg brass for Dakota Arms, but that deal is off the table. If there is enough consumer demand, Lapua might bring out 20 VarTarg or (more likely) .221 Fireball brass on its own--but don't hold your breath. John (SnakeEye) of VarmintsForFun.com hopes Lapua does produce 20 VarTarg brass: "That will open up a whole new world in the little 20s. I've always thought that the 20 VarTarg would make a very accurate benchrest round with good brass. It seems to be a good combination of case capacity and bullet. Also this will be perfect for the 17 m 4 as all you would need to do is run it in a 17 m 4 FL die, no other forming."


Source: http://www.6mmbr.com/20Caliber.html


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Not trying to talk you out of the 221 FB, but just want to make sure you know that there are a couple others out there like the VarTarg of even a .17 FB that you might enjoy a bit more


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Stick with your guns Ultra...I mean really, .221 Fireball...**** that has a great sound to it. I just can't get into a gun that has a name like...what is it?..."20 VarTarg"...what an awful name. What ever happened to those great old names....220 Swift, .218 Bee, .22 Hornet, maybe even some of the really old timers...how about .38-55, just say it, don't it have a good sound? Now say ".20VarTarg", say it out loud...not so good.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> I just can't get into a gun that has a name like...what is it?..."20 VarTarg"...what an awful name.


Lol. BP, you are right on that one. It is a terrible name! But the performance is pretty good, and thats the main thing I care about personally. Speaking of names, Lazzeroni really went nuts on their names (War Bird, Scram Jet, Tomahawk, etc...)

Maybe to save you some time (and hopefully money), you could look at this auction for a CZ 221 FB:
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... =204371919


----------



## mountainstreams (Mar 23, 2010)

The Savage Axis (Edge) isn't the 10/110 action, its a complete new rifle. So I would assume there's no upgrades for it, yet.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a Rem 700, stainless, fluted barrel, in 221 fireball and love it. It is the only gun I own that I have named (Shania) because I love it so much. Great P Dog shooter out to about 250 yards. This is one fun gun and don't hesitate to build it. As long as you keep the shots inside about 250 yards it will work well on animals up to and including Coyotes. My gun shoots under an inch with the loads I have worked up and is easy on shoulders and powder. My kids love the gun as well so anytime we go Prairie Dog shooting, it is the first gun spoken for.


----------

